# TiVo Allowance



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been using a doohicky called "TV Allowance" to limit how much TV my kid can watch per week. It can control the total number of hours and on what days TV is allowed.

With the addition of KidZone to TiVo, I was thinking that something similar could be added to the TiVo KZ, with settings restricting how many hours/day, hours of the day (e.g. no TV before 7:30AM or after 9PM), total hours per week, etc. could be added.


----------

